# Nochmal was mit Aufnehmen! + 2Plattenspieler&Traktor3



## ph0en1xs (24. September 2006)

Hallo.

Habe 'n 1 1/2 std DJ-Set (2Plattenspieler+Mixer->Soundkarte)an meinem Rechner aufgenommen.
Es gefällt mir ganz gut nur habe ich beim Abhören dann mitbekommen dass mein Mixer wohl
ein wenig gesponnen hat.Es ist immer so das im Wechsel ein Lied laut ist und das nächste dann leiser,beim nächsten Übergang wird es dann wieder lauter das nächste wieder leiser und so weiter und so fort ...
Sind keine dramatischen Lautstärkesprünge, aber man merkt es.
Gerade wenn man sich an ein leiseres Lied gewöhnt hat und dann der Übergang kommt
Kann mir jemand n Tip geben wie ich diese Aufname so hinbekomme das der Lautstärkepegel in etwa bei der ganzen Aufnahme gleich bleibt ohne das die Dynamik zu sehr leidet?
Oder kann ichs in die Tonne treten?Wäre schade...

Ach ja...welche externe Audioschnittstelle wäre zu empfehlen wenn ich Traktor 3 vom Rechner in mein Plattenspieler-Set einbauen möchte 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## FingerSkill (24. September 2006)

Hallo,
nunja du koenntest versuchen mit "Automation" versuchen die Lautstaerke anzupassen. Jedoch wuerde ich es nicht empfehlen da es sich nicht ganz sauber anhoert. Meint Tipp: nochmal aufnehmen 1. Hoert sich einfach besser an, 2. uebung schadet nie .

Ausserdem kenne ich Traktor zuwenig um dir irgendeine Auskunft geben zu koennen aber Audio Interface hat selten was mit Software zu tun (abgesehen von ProTools etc....)

Ich empfehle dir fuer deine zwecke die Audiophile 24/96, sie ist fuer deine zwecke komplett ausreichend, und hat auch ne recht gute Latenzzeit.

MfG, Fap


----------

